
NASA under Trump - IndianAstronaut
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/casey-dreier/2016/1118-nasa-under-trump.html
======
threeseed
"So even with strong Congressional support, NASA would struggle greatly to
maintain its current portfolio of missions. It's just math."

This is based on an expected 4.4-5.7 trillion hit to government revenues due
to expected tax cuts.

